# Commercial-Grade LED Lighting Controller with Sound Reactive Animations



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Got a patent on anything?

Are you infringing on any other patents?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If I was going to try to sell this, I'd probably consider going after real rich parents building play room / media rooms for tween-age kids. 

Then I'd drive my truck off a pier.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I've done quite a bit of work in and for nightclubs, concerts and even the Ultra Music Festival in Miami. I don't see what OP has that's not already on the market. Sounds like he had a success in crowdfunding but to jump into that market cold sounds like a long shot.

OP: What do you have that doesn't already exist on the market?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seems like step 1 in any venture's business plan should be to see if there's a market, and can you differentiate yourself in that market. Sort of what SCORE has been telling people for generations. Crowdfunding is an awesome new tool for startups, but the fundamentals cannot be forgotten. I think the marketing effort should be more properly placed into selling this whole business as soon as possible and cashing out. I'm only saying this because I don't understand this interactive lighting space, so that's what I'd do.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

product looks good to me, you might be able to sell it to a lighting company like lithonia otherwise you would likely have a lot of leg work selling to all the different distributors and getting the word out. i could see this selling well in some commercial and residential markets

if you do want to sell this product yourself i recommend adds in ecmag.com and ecmweb.com magazines and there's probably some lighting design magazines

tradeshows; Lightfair International, NECA Show


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

buy adds in architectural magazines


----------



## visualvibes (Apr 27, 2018)

Helmut said:


> Got a patent on anything?
> 
> Are you infringing on any other patents?


Absolutely not. We have our own custom architecture created by our founder, Matt Kachur, and have extensively researched the product before bringing to market. 

More importantly, we made this because it didn't exist in the market - now that it is finally past pre-production and we are bringing to consumer retail, we had to take a step back and realize that a majority of our early backers were actually electricians and members of the maker community.


----------



## visualvibes (Apr 27, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> I've done quite a bit of work in and for nightclubs, concerts and even the Ultra Music Festival in Miami. I don't see what OP has that's not already on the market. Sounds like he had a success in crowdfunding but to jump into that market cold sounds like a long shot.
> 
> OP: What do you have that doesn't already exist on the market?


Thanks for asking. ViVi has our proprietary VibeSync technology, which converts music into light shows that are far more accurate in beat-matching and pleasing to watch than what is currently available. We developed it based on what was lacking in the existing LED controller options.

It's also a 3-channel portable LED controller, with each channel representing a specific frequency: lows, mids, and highs. 

More importantly, it's not a conversion box like DMX to LED. All the processing and settings are stored within the ViVi unit itself, making it extremely versatile.


----------



## visualvibes (Apr 27, 2018)

Wiresmith said:


> product looks good to me, you might be able to sell it to a lighting company like lithonia otherwise you would likely have a lot of leg work selling to all the different distributors and getting the word out. i could see this selling well in some commercial and residential markets
> 
> if you do want to sell this product yourself i recommend adds in ecmag.com and ecmweb.com magazines and there's probably some lighting design magazines
> 
> tradeshows; Lightfair International, NECA Show


Greatly appreciate your suggestions. We are already attempting to be at LightFair next year, but we'll also look at the NECA show.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

visualvibes said:


> Absolutely not. We have our own custom architecture created by our founder, Matt Kachur, and have extensively researched the product before bringing to market.
> 
> More importantly, we made this because it didn't exist in the market - now that it is finally past pre-production and we are bringing to consumer retail, we had to take a step back and realize that a majority of our early backers were actually electricians and members of the maker community.



Well, if you have patents on the custom architecture, then why not license the technology to a other companies already in the market.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

My 1st thought was it would be very popular in trade shows.
But the problem is lighting controls are done by stagehands.
They have their own equipment, rules, and training.
Once they get into big money, with lift motors, lighting truss, and an operator the corps are not looking to save. They want established reliability for their event.

The simple white control pad seen in the video is one of the common ones electricians use at conventions.

To be honest it looks to be in the niche of DIY lighting control, which may work.


----------

